# Kickstarter: Cool new system for speedlite modifiers



## Drizzt321 (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks pretty interesting. I'm so tempted, but I really gotta start actually using my speedlites more before I start investing in something like this. Hopefully he's got a bounce & lightbox coming for it.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/spencerboerup/magmod-magnetic-speedlite-modifiers-for-hot-shoe-f


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 31, 2013)

Good catch! I'm not about to whip out my credit card but I definitely bookmarked it for another look after work. Sticking a flash to a window might be fun too, if rather impractical. I recently placed an order at B&H and realized I had forgotten the package of gels I meant to get, so the timing on this is just about perfect.

Jim


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 31, 2013)

My Honl Speed straps work pretty good already.


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 31, 2013)

I take issue with anything that has these strong magnets. Kills mechanical watches, hard drives, laptops, and probably other stuff you carry in your camera bag.

I like the design but not the use of magnets. Same adapter but with some other way to attach the filters and I'd buy it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks great ... I'm in


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 31, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> I take issue with anything that has these strong magnets. Kills mechanical watches, hard drives, laptops, and probably other stuff you carry in your camera bag.
> 
> I like the design but not the use of magnets. Same adapter but with some other way to attach the filters and I'd buy it.



HDD are generally pretty difficult to kill with magnets. You need it either seriously close (in contact with the disk, in which case it's dead from the scraping anyway) or seriously powerful. There's a reason de-gaussers that will kill a HDD are floor/desk standing. See:

http://www.datadev.com/degausser-model1100.html (not it need to be in contact with the disc)
http://www.semshred.com/nsa_degaussers
http://www.semshred.com/magnetic_media_degaussers

So unless you have an old floppy disk, I find it unlikely the permanent magnets on these things will hard your HDD. They aren't _that_ strong. I can't really think of anything else (well, _maybe_ your magnetic watch if it's strong enough to bend/damage the winder or gears) that'd I'd have in a camera bag that it'd hurt.


----------



## RC (Oct 31, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for sharing! Bookmarked, thinking about it.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 1, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> HDD are generally pretty difficult to kill with magnets. You need it either seriously close (in contact with the disk, in which case it's dead from the scraping anyway) or seriously powerful. There's a reason de-gaussers that will kill a HDD are floor/desk standing.



You mean that Walt and Jesse's magnet idea in "Breaking Bad" wouldn't work? It was on TV it must be true.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > I take issue with anything that has these strong magnets. Kills mechanical watches, hard drives, laptops, and probably other stuff you carry in your camera bag.
> ...


 
There are a lot of things that strong magnets affect, implants, hearing aids, etc. The FDA is planning to ban ones in oys since kids swallow them, and get serious problems.

Strong magnets are not something to take casually, there should be a very good reason for using them. I can't imagine a knowledgable photographer who works with the public taking a risk that he would hurt someone with a implant.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 1, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > 7enderbender said:
> ...


Kids also swallow memory cards, coins, pins, clips, magnets in mobile phone covers/purses/wallets/camera bags/laptop bags etc and get serious problems, yet knowledgable photogrpahers, who work with the public, still carry/use them ... I do not think the two little magnets in the magmod will cause any serious problems to the public.


----------



## spencerboerup (Nov 2, 2013)

It's rather exciting to see how far the Kickstarter sphere can reach! Thanks for sharing!

As a father with a young daughter, I'm definitely cognizant of the potential for small objects getting swallowed, so I took great consideration into the design of each molded piece.

Silicone is a fascinating material to develop with because it has so many incredibly unique properties. When the magnets are embedded into each design, the tension and friction are very snug. It also creates an air tight seal against the backside of the grid/gel slot (since it has a covering on one side), and this creates pressure to prevent it from accidental, and even intentional, removal from the silicone. You have to really work at removing the magnets from the grid, and if you wanted to remove them from the grip, well, you might even damage it. 

As for magnets + electronics...I've been using strong rare earth magnets since 2008. In 2009 I moved into my commercial studio space, and even used them to mount large portraits to the wall, so I could swap between wedding/seniors/families with ease depending on which type of customer was coming by. I haven't in 4 years had a single negative experience with magnets, and I'd say I'm fairly carefree when it comes to keeping my gear managed and organized. I always have cameras, flashes, and lenses strewn about my work tables, and there were always magnets around.

It's a pretty common misconception that magnets are like the black plague when it comes to cameras, which is why I tried to address the potential fears in a video posted on the Kickstarter page. But even still, I'm sure some will still be wary of the idea, but to each his own.

Just thought I'd chime in, say hello, and finally join the forum...always love seeing CR pop up in my RSS


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 4, 2013)

This whole kickstarter/crowdfunding idea is pretty good. It is a good way to encourage innovation. 

Whether this particular product will be successful is still unknown. There are a lot of already existing products that are doing a pretty good job. Be interesting to follow this.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Looks great ... I'm in



+1 Ditto! Love it! Schweet! 8)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



The problem with kids swallowing super strong magnets is real. But it was mostly the *Bucky Balls* that caused most of the trouble. Read this... http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/02/tech/web/apparently-this-matters-buckyballs/

I haven't read much yet about kids swallowing large silicone flash modifiers, with or without embedded magnets. Hopefully that trend doesn't start unless they start making them in yummy candy colors.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 6, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Kids also swallow memory cards, coins, pins, clips, magnets in mobile phone covers/purses/wallets/camera bags/laptop bags etc and get serious problems, yet knowledgable photogrpahers, who work with the public, still carry/use them ... I do not think the two little magnets in the magmod will cause any serious problems to the public.
> ...



The problem with kids swallowing _almost anything_ is real too. Batteries, in particular (it's a patient/product risk in my line of business, so we provide child locks so they cannot get to the battery).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 6, 2013)

kaihp said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


+1


----------

